
Learning KVM – implement your own kernel - signa11
https://david942j.blogspot.com/2018/10/note-learning-kvm-implement-your-own.html
======
anderskaseorg
Implementing your own kernel is awesome, but also makes it sort of
definitionally not a Linux kernel…

~~~
dang
Ok, we've s/Linux //'d the above.

------
pankajkumar229
Would this not just be a container?

~~~
merlincorey
No, it's more akin to a unikernel[0]. Technically all kinds of processes will
run in a container, but in a unikernel, there is really only one process.

I believe this kernel will similarly run a single ELF binary, but I believe it
does do some memory mapping, potentially (I've only scanned it quickly,
however).

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unikernel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unikernel)

~~~
sabas123
It does seem like the article author wants to create a separate user and
kernel space, something that Unikernels aims to eliminate.

